# Ayuda con transmisor de FM



## DobleA (Oct 30, 2006)

Esta consulta ya la hice en el tema del que saqué el mapa, pero como no obtuve respuestas (aun) la planteo aquí. Pido disculpas si esto molesta a alguien porque esté repetido.

Hola, ¿qué tal?. Me acabo de registrar en el foro ya que esto está sumamente interesante (sobre todo si se logra una frecuencia sin demasiado ruido) y creo que el mapa que mas me convence es el de esta página.
Ahora, se me presentaron algunas dudas, ya que lo poco que he estudiado de electrónica ha sido de unos manuales por correspondencia que eran de mi padre (así que imaginense que son bastante viejos, unos 30 años).

Antes que nada quiero estár seguro de que estoy en lo correcto (si no lo estoy corriganme por favor): cuando se habla de capacitores (o condensadores) la forma de medida de la capacitancia es en Faradios (F). Ahora, para no manejar números muy grande se utiliza la notacion científica, así que para que no aparezca x10^-3 se utiliza el prefijo "mili" sino me equivoco (el "x" es el operador matemático del producto, y con "^" me refiero que el número que le sigue es una potencia). Bueno, entonces es así:
mili (m) = x10^-3
micro (u, en verdad se utiliza la letra griega "mu") = x10^-6
nano  = x10^-9
pico (p) = x10^-12

Cuando se habla de resistencias la unidad de medidas de esta son los ohmios (letra "omega" del alfabeto griego sino me equivoco), pero he visto que a veces aparece una "k". ¿Puede ser que esta "k" sea una forma de notación científica tambien?.


Bien, llendo mas hacia la consulta verdadera:

1) ¿Como se llama a la placa virgen para soldar los componentes y como se prepara para esto?. ¿Se conecta a toda la placa el polo negativo (masa)?

2) Aparentemente el circuito debe de ser alimentado con 3 V, pero no menciona con que intencidad. ¿Alguien sabe?.

3) Colocaré una imagen de cada componente que aparece en el circuito y a su lado pondré su nombre y característica. Verán algunos que no tienen nombre, ya que no sé que componente son:

a) http://imageshack.us *¿Es la antena?*  

b) http://imageshack.us *Creo que es un cristal de 38 KHz, ¿pero que rayos es un cristal?*

c) http://imageshack.us Bobina. En la página de origen dice esto: "formada por 3 vueltas de alambre de 0.5mm sobre un nucleo de ferrite de 5mm.".

d) http://imageshack.us Capacitor variable de 47 pF (picofaradios).

e) http://imageshack.us Esta es la entrada izquierda, *ahora esas rallitas creo que son una conexión a masa, ¿no?.* Pienso colocar un RCA para cada entrada.

f) http://imageshack.us Capacitor o condensador. Este en particular es de 1 nF (nanofaradio). *He escuchado que los capacitores se deben de soldar de alguna forma particular, ¿esto es cierto?. Si es así quisiera que me explicaran.*

g) http://imageshack.us *Se que es un capacitor, pero no sé de que tipo.*

h) http://imageshack.us Resistor, este es de 330 "ohmios".

i)http://imageshack.us Resistor de 5 k"ohmios". *Aquí no sé que indica la flecha que cae perpendicularmente sobre él.*


j) http://imageshack.us Circuito integrado BA1404. Según tengo entendido es lo que comunmente se llama "chip". Ahora, *¿este circuito integrado no puede ser sustituido por otro implementando alguna modificación?, porque creo que aquí no lo encuentro.*


Espero que mis dudas y las pocas cosas que se le sirvan a alguien mas, y espero tambíen que alguien pueda ayudarme a mi. 

¡¡Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Mushito (Oct 30, 2006)

Amigo: 
Por lo que veo te estas iniciando en electronica, calma no te preocupes, quien investiga aprende, quien busca halla.
Intentare responder de la forma mas clara posible.
1.- Se llama asi "placa virgen de fenolico" o podrias usar tambien de fibra de vidrio.
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/cursos/pcb/
2.- La intensidad no dice de cuantos mA. Conecta a un par de pilas y midele la corriente, las pilas mas grandes te duraran mas.
3.-a)es una antena, podrias ponerle un metro y medio de cable.
b) es un cristal, se usa para darle estabilidad al circuito oscilador interno, es parecido al de los relojes pulsera.
c)ya tienes la respuesta en la descripcion
d)si asi es , compra uno de tu tienda local
f) asi es, al soldar, las conexxiones deben ser lo mas cortas posibles, cortando el excedente de cable o pin.
g) es un capacitor electrolitico, cuidado con la polarizacion, si lo conectas al reves podria explotar, la raya mas corta significa el positivo.
h) si, mientras no se especifique lo contrario todo esta en ohmios y si no dice se sobreentiende.
i) es un potensiometro, la flecha significa que es el pin central o movil.
j) si tiene equivalente, busca el datasheet en google, de ambos chips.
Saludos


----------



## DobleA (Oct 30, 2006)

¡Muchisimas gracias!  

Tengo que hacer una pista para todo lo que conecta a tierra, ¿no es cierto?.


----------



## gaston sj (Oct 30, 2006)

hola doblea si tienes que hacer una pista para la masa..... yo tambien quiero hacer algo parecido pero no me sale bien la placa y otra cosa como lo vasd hacer si no tiene el pcb?no sabes que alcance tiene bue saludos.....


gaston


----------



## DobleA (Oct 30, 2006)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> hola doblea si tienes que hacer una pista para la masa..... yo tambien quiero hacer algo parecido pero no me sale bien la placa y otra cosa como lo vasd hacer si no tiene el pcb?no sabes que alcance tiene bue saludos.....
> 
> 
> gaston



El PCB está aquí (creo que te refieres a esto): click aquí

Tengo idea de haber leido que tiene un alcance de 100 metros.

Salúd!

AA


----------

